# Using old old Dell monitor as a TV



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

I want to set up a TV near a treadmill I am purchasing. I don't want to spend $150+ more for a small TV at this time. I have an old Dell 2001FP monitor that only has DVI & VGA in. Would using this cable between an [strike]H25[/strike] *C31 RVU client box* component out and the Dell monitor DVI in allow me to watch TV? Audio isn't an issue.

Sorry, at the time of this original post the C31 wasn't public.

Cable: http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...d=1023504&p_id=2508&seq=1&format=1#largeimage

Monitor specs: http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/monitors/2001fp/EN/specs.htm


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

TBlazer07 said:


> I want to set up a TV near a treadmill I am purchasing. I don't want to spend $150+ more for a small TV at this time. I have an old Dell 2001FP monitor that only has DVI & VGA in. Would using this cable between an H25 component out and the Dell monitor DVI in allow me to watch TV? Audio isn't an issue.


H25's don't have component out. Requires a special dongle.

I'd go HDMI-> DVI cable.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I don't see a combination there that will work.
The 25 has a 10 pin DIN which needs a special cable for component.
Might look at a component to composite adapter to then feed the Dell.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Laxguy said:


> H25's don't have component out. Requires a special dongle.
> 
> I'd go HDMI-> DVI cable.





veryoldschool said:


> I don't see a combination there that will work.
> The 25 has a 10 pin DIN which needs a special cable for component.
> Might look at a component to composite adapter to then feed the Dell.


 I have the component dongle but I never thought of HDMI. Duhhh. 
Will that monitor handle the HDMI signal properly (letterboxed of course)?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

TBlazer07 said:


> I have the component dongle but I never thought of HDMI. Duhhh.
> Will that monitor handle the HDMI signal properly (letterboxed of course)?


I used to do that on some monitors I had and don't recall any issue. The monitors were 16:9 or close thereto, though.

The HDMI-DVI should work better than Component-DVI, whatever the outcome.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

TBlazer07 said:


> I have the component dongle but I never thought of HDMI. Duhhh.
> Will that monitor handle the HDMI signal properly (letterboxed of course)?


I think you'll have HDCP issues.
I've got a 2007FP and it works, but the spec sheet also says it supports HDCP too.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> I think you'll have HDCP issues.
> I've got a 2007FP and it works, but the spec sheet also says it supports HDCP too.


Yep. Fortunately I had an HDMI->DVI cable and as you expected it didn't work for "content protection" reasons.

Would the Component to DVI work? That I would have order.

I guess by the time I do all that I might as well just find an old 23" LCD on eBay or CL.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

If you break out of the receiver in analog, you "should be good to go".


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> If you break out of the receiver in analog, you "should be good to go".


 So going component out of Hxx to DVI in on the monitor should do it eh?

Edit: seems there is no way to go that way without an expensive converter box.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

TBlazer07 said:


> *So going component out of Hxx* to DVI in on the monitor should do it eh?


That's analog, so.....

[if it's like mine, it will look like crap too :lol:]


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

As I said, I had no problems with my digital out via HDMI, and in via DVI, but it was a two or three year old stand alone monitor. 
Is it just content protected stuff that won't come through, or everything? 
What's the resolution of the monitor?


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Laxguy said:


> As I said, I had no problems with my digital out via HDMI, and in via DVI, but it was a two or three year old stand alone monitor.
> Is it just content protected stuff that won't come through, or everything?
> What's the resolution of the monitor?


 This monitor has a manufacture date of 1/2003 so it's an oldie. The specs are in the first post. None of the channels work.  All the the "protection" message.


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

You would not be able to use the Monoprice cable you linked to hook anything up to your Dell monitor. It's really designed to be used the other way round. DVI connected to a computer etc and the component connected to a tv/monitor. The DVI port on your monitor clearly says *Digital DVI-D* which means it only knows how to accept a digital input which I expect to case on almost any monitor. Since the hdmi to dvi doesn't work because of content protection there is not going to be any good way to use that monitor with a h25.

If you really wanted to do it you could use something like the following with the component break out cable for the h25

http://www.meritline.com/mygica-supercolor-hd-box---p-35702.aspx

As just an interesting aside that is actually the same monitor I'm using while typing this message. It's 8 years old at this point but still works well and I haven't felt the need to replace it yet. I could have sworn that I used DirecTV2PC with my monitor with a dvi connection and it worked which would indicate working hdcp but maybe I'm mistaken and it was via VGA.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

evan_s said:


> You would not be able to use the Monoprice cable you linked to hook anything up to your Dell monitor. It's really designed to be used the other way round.


 Yea, I realized that a while ago.



> If you really wanted to do it you could use something like the following with the component break out cable for the h25
> 
> http://www.meritline.com/mygica-supercolor-hd-box---p-35702.aspx


Thanks. That looks interesting but the more I think about it I'm better off buying a cheap or used 23" TV. It would eliminate a rats nest of wires for just 1 HDMI cable. I've seen some "decent" ones on eBay for ~$100.

Are you looking for a matched pair of 2001FPs? :lol:


----------



## ejjames (Oct 3, 2006)

You may want to try a component to vga converter to preserve quality.

www.amazon.com/StarTech-com-CPNT2VGAA-Component-Video-Converter/dp/B0014BL9PO


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Why not just use http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10419&cs_id=1041901&p_id=2398&seq=1&format=2 and get the component dongle.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TBlazer07 said:


> I want to set up a TV near a treadmill I am purchasing. I don't want to spend $150+ more for a small TV at this time. I have an old Dell 2001FP monitor that only has DVI & VGA in. Would using this cable between an H25 component out and the Dell monitor DVI in allow me to watch TV? Audio isn't an issue.
> 
> Cable: http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...d=1023504&p_id=2508&seq=1&format=1#largeimage
> 
> Monitor specs: http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/monitors/2001fp/EN/specs.htm


Did you buy the treadmill yet? I've got one that has about 20 minutes on it that I'd sell for less than you can get one in a store. My son wanted it and never used it.

Rich


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

ejjames said:


> You may want to try a component to vga converter to preserve quality.
> 
> www.amazon.com/StarTech-com-CPNT2VGAA-Component-Video-Converter/dp/B0014BL9PO


 I could buy a used or refurb 23" HD TV for the cost of that plus the other couple cables I'd need. :lol:


----------



## UhClem (Oct 1, 2009)

TBlazer07 said:


> I want to set up a TV near a treadmill I am purchasing. I don't want to spend $150+ more for a small TV at this time. I have an old Dell 2001FP monitor that *only has DVI & VGA in*.


Are you sure? I have two 2001FP's (vintage '04 & '05) and they both have S-Video & composite also. (which is also listed in the specs you referenced). Sure, it's only StdDef, but you know what they say ... "(1)fast (2)cheap (3)good -- pick any two."


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Shades228 said:


> Why not just use http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10419&cs_id=1041901&p_id=2398&seq=1&format=2 and get the component dongle.


Not this. HDMI-DVI cable from DTV receiver doesn't have analog lines.

It will work on Video card output when DVI connector supply digital AND ANALOG signals.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

There is a rumor that DirecTV will be coming out with a composite 10pin DIN cable for the H25.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm feeding a 19" Samsung monitor via hdmi-->DVI with no problems at all. I'm using 720p resolution and I have encountered no issues on any channels, including HBO.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> There is a rumor that DirecTV will be coming out with a composite 10pin DIN cable for the H25.


Huh? I thought the H25 already had composite output on the back, why would they need a 10Pin DIN cable to provide another composite output? Did you possibly mean 10Pin DIN to S-Video? Or maybe 10Pin Din to VGA?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Beerstalker said:


> Huh? I thought the H25 already had composite output on the back, why would they need a 10Pin DIN cable to provide another composite output? Did you possibly mean 10Pin DIN to S-Video? Or maybe 10Pin Din to VGA?


There is a rumor of a 10pin DIN for composite/S-video, but you're right I seemed to have mixed up the need for it on the H25, with its need for the 10pin DIN for component.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

carl6 said:


> I'm feeding a 19" Samsung monitor via hdmi-->DVI with no problems at all. I'm using 720p resolution and I have encountered no issues on any channels, including HBO.


 Because your Samsung is HDCP compatible where my 9yr old Dell is not.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

UhClem said:


> Are you sure? I have two 2001FP's (vintage '04 & '05) and they both have S-Video & composite also. (which is also listed in the specs you referenced). Sure, it's only StdDef, but you know what they say ... "(1)fast (2)cheap (3)good -- pick any two."


 Yup ... you are correct. Never even gave composite a thought. That works fine!


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

P Smith said:


> Not this. HDMI-DVI cable from DTV receiver doesn't have analog lines.
> 
> It will work on Video card output when DVI connector supply digital AND ANALOG signals.


It should work with this:
http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...510PIN)-1894A1CS00801&c=Component Cables&sku=


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Shades228 said:


> It should work with this:
> http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...510PIN)-1894A1CS00801&c=Component Cables&sku=


Nope. This one is out too.

His monitor doesn't have COMPONENT input.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Shades228 said:


> Why not just use http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10419&cs_id=1041901&p_id=2398&seq=1&format=2 and get the component dongle.





P Smith said:


> Not this. HDMI-DVI cable from DTV receiver doesn't have analog lines.
> 
> It will work on Video card output when DVI connector supply digital AND ANALOG signals.





Shades228 said:


> It should work with this:
> http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...510PIN)-1894A1CS00801&c=Component Cables&sku=





P Smith said:


> Nope. This one is out too.
> 
> His monitor doesn't have COMPONENT input.


I hate quoting myself but the adapter I linked above and the dongle I just linked would be fine.

You could also use http://www.amazon.com/DVI-Male-Fema...8&qid=1346293494&sr=8-2&keywords=dvi-d+to+rca


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

TBlazer07 said:


> Because your Samsung is HDCP compatible where my 9yr old Dell is not.


Oops, okay. So correct you are (now that I checked the monitor). Sorry about that.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Shades228 said:


> I hate quoting myself but the adapter I linked above and the dongle I just linked would be fine.
> 
> You could also use http://www.amazon.com/DVI-Male-Fema...8&qid=1346293494&sr=8-2&keywords=dvi-d+to+rca


Lets get to signals: what sort of source you have in mind here ?

HDMI output from DTV box ? Then no one of your ideas will works.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Lets get to signals: what sort of source you have in mind here ?
> 
> HDMI output from DTV box ? Then no one of your ideas will works.


Obviously, since he said, and linked, that the proposed solution included the H25 dongle, the source is not HDMI, it is analog component.

Not saying it will work (not sure how you can put analog signals into a DVI connector), but it is clear what his source is.

Seems to me what is needed is component to VGA.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Madam, can we walk the whole mile ? 

a) Source (H25) has two HD outputs: HDMI [Digital] and (by a dongle) Component [Analog, no separate sync].
b) Target (Dell monitor 2001FP) has inputs: VGA [Analog with separate sync lines] and DVI-D [Digital] and S-VHS and COMPOSITE.

How you see the working connection/path for HD signal ? Cables and adapters ?
Remember what was proposed ? Component to DVI Analog.


> Why not just use http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2 and get the component dongle.


----------



## charlie460 (Sep 12, 2009)

HDCP is only an issue on premium channels (and not all of them, Showtime is not copy flagged, Starz is... I imagine HBO/Cinemax is as well.)


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Madam, can we walk the whole mile ?
> 
> a) Source (H25) has two HD outputs: HDMI [Digital] and (by a dongle) Component [Analog, no separate sync].
> b) Target (Dell monitor 2001FP) has inputs: VGA [Analog with separate sync lines] and DVI-D [Digital] and S-VHS and COMPOSITE.
> ...


Once again, you seek conflict where none is suggested. I am well aware of the outputs of a H25 - we have two of them in the house. You asked what source Shades had in mind, and I simply pointed out that he clearly stated that the component dongle was the source he was proposing.

I repeat...I make no representation that any particular solution will work. Were it me, I'd simply buy a refurbished 21" TV with a HDMI input and be done with it.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

P Smith said:


> a) Source (H25) has two HD outputs: HDMI [Digital] and (by a dongle) Component [Analog, no separate sync].
> b) Target (Dell monitor 2001FP) has inputs: VGA [Analog with separate sync lines] and DVI-D [Digital] and S-VHS and COMPOSITE.
> 
> How you see the working connection/path for HD signal ? Cables and adapters ?
> Remember what was proposed ? Component to DVI Analog.





Titan25 said:


> Once again, you seek conflict where none is suggested. I am well aware of the outputs of a H25 - we have two of them in the house. You asked what source Shades had in mind, and I simply pointed out that he clearly stated that the component dongle was the source he was proposing.


Monoprice qualifies how it may or MAY NOT work fairly well here: http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10235&cs_id=1023504&p_id=2508&seq=1&format=2



> 6ft DVI-I to 3 RCA Component Video Cable (DVI-I - 3-RCA)
> This cable is primarily used for connecting video projectors with Component-in capability through it's DVI-I port. It can only function with a DVI port that is either able to recieve or transmit Component signals (Y, Pr, Pb).
> 
> IT WILL NOT ALLOW YOU TO CONNECT YOUR COMPONENT VIDEO SOURCES TO A REGULAR COMPUTER MONITOR OR HDTV unless you monitor specifically has this capability. Most do not. (Please check the documentation for your computer monitor)
> ...


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Beerstalker said:


> Huh? I thought the H25 already had composite output on the back, why would they need a 10Pin DIN cable to provide another composite output? Did you possibly mean 10Pin DIN to S-Video? Or maybe 10Pin Din to VGA?





veryoldschool said:


> There is a rumor of a 10pin DIN for composite/S-video, but you're right I seemed to have mixed up the need for it on the H25, with its need for the 10pin DIN for component.


Now that the C31 has been announced, the 10pin DIN to composite may be more available "soon".


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Titan25 said:


> Once again, you seek conflict where none is suggested. I am well aware of the outputs of a H25 - we have two of them in the house. You asked what source Shades had in mind, and I simply pointed out that *he clearly stated that the component dongle was the source he was proposing*.
> 
> I repeat...I make no representation that any particular solution will work. Were it me, I'd simply buy a refurbished 21" TV with a HDMI input and be done with it.


What will not work for the OP configuration. That's why I'm try to dismiss the variant.
It's not a conflict between us - it's non-working solution.

See that VOS's quote above : "*This cable will not convert Y, Pr, Pb to RGBHV*", ie Component output from HR25 to VGA on Dell monitor.
I was surprise by your support of that variant.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

P Smith said:


> See that VOS's quote above : "*This cable will not convert Y, Pr, Pb to RGBHV*", ie Component output from HR25 to VGA on Dell monitor.
> I was surprise by your support of that variant.


But if this was a H25-500, it might be outputting RGB like the HR24-500. :shrug:


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

veryoldschool said:


> But if this was a H25-500, it might be outputting RGB like the HR24-500. :shrug:


I would bet no. See ? VGA connector need additional two signals: Vsync and Hsync (RGB*HV*).
If you will go back and bring DTC-100, then I would agree with you .


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

OK, I am going to start a collection for our grumpy guy so he can buy a monitor that'll honor the HDMI input, if only to stop the grousing and guessing in this thread.....

:nono2::nono:


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> OK, I am going to start a collection for our grumpy guy so he can buy a monitor that'll honor the HDMI input, if only to stop the grousing and guessing in this thread.....
> 
> :nono2::nono:


http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=208330


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

P Smith said:


> ...I was surprise by your support of that variant.


I wasn't supporting it, I was simply suggesting you read more carefully (or query more clearly).


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

P Smith said:


> I would bet no. See ? VGA connector need additional two signals: Vsync and Hsync (RGB*HV*).
> If you will go back and bring DTC-100, then I would agree with you .


I'm not going to bet or guess.
I was somewhat surprised many years ago, that a DVI output could connect to a TV component input, with not much more than a breakout adapter.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

There are many flavors of DVI: DVI-D (digital), DVI-A (analog) and DVI-I (both). This is how a VGA (analog) device can be attached to a DVI device. As P Smith points out, making it work requires more than just digital or analog signals, it also requires the appropriate sync signals. HDMI has all the required signals for DVI-D, but many DVI only monitors don't support the HDCP handshake that confirms they are just a monitor and not a recorder. The 3 wire component analog outputs used on HD consumer devices don't have the sync signals required for DVI-A/I.

Bottom line, the options for connecting the typical HD satellite receiver to a non-HDMI display are:

1) Use composite or SVGA and live with SD resolution (if available)
2) Use component (if available)
3) Use HDMI to DVI adapter or cable (and lose access to copy protected content)
4) Use an active adapter module that can breakout the required sync signals from the component signals to support DVI-A or VGA.

Pretty much all computer monitors with DVI connectors support DVI-I (you can feed either digital or analog signals through the connector). Most (but not all) computer video cards ouput DVI-D and/or VGA (adaptable to DVI-A with a simple adapter).

I think that covers the options...P Smith, anything I missed?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Shades228 said:


> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=208330




I'd recommend the tiny Sony 3D set that lparsons found at Buy More. $199. I got one, and it answers first hand my questions on 3D without a major outlay.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Titan25 said:


> There are many flavors of DVI: DVI-D (digital), DVI-A (analog) and DVI-I (both). This is how a VGA (analog) device can be attached to a DVI device. As P Smith points out, making it work requires more than just digital or analog signals, it also requires the appropriate sync signals. HDMI has all the required signals for DVI-D, but many DVI only monitors don't support the HDCP handshake that confirms they are just a monitor and not a recorder. The 3 wire component analog outputs used on HD consumer devices don't have the sync signals required for DVI-A/I.
> 
> Bottom line, the options for connecting the typical HD satellite receiver to a non-HDMI display are:
> 
> ...


A few, but it's irrelevant for OP.

[If you want full list of combinations - you should make a matrix: all type of inputs vs outputs and put in each cell a solution ]


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

veryoldschool said:


> I'm not going to bet or guess.
> I was somewhat surprised many years ago, that a DVI output could connect to a TV component input, with not much more than a breakout adapter.


That could work if 
- that source had DVI connector with active analog RGB signals - what was it ?
- that cable had corresponding wires to carry RGB separate signals.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Titan25 said:


> I wasn't supporting it, I was simply suggesting you read more carefully (or query more clearly).


I'm at loss of meaning the following ... I thought the thread's starter defined boundaries for discussions. So, posting anything practical wouldn't help OP.
At least something usable like Shades228 did in post#42


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

P Smith said:


> That could work if ...


It wasn't a question of could/if. 
It was a statement that it did work.
"The source" was an old ATI video card [9600 I think].


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

veryoldschool said:


> It wasn't a question of could/if.
> It was a statement that it did work.
> "The source" was an old *ATI video card* [9600 I think].


Tah-dah !!!

I'm continue carving my post in a range of usefulness for OP, not just sharing all my years and stuff experience .


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Tah-dah !!!


Not sure what the big "tah-dah" here is for, from this:


> I was somewhat surprised many years ago, that *a DVI output* could connect to a TV component input, with not much more than a breakout adapter.


"I'd say" this thread has run its course and there is little more to be gained, so I'm fading away.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

That's what I mean "carving" .... Video cards are out of a scope of the thread.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

P Smith said:


> That's what I mean "craving" .... Video cards are out of a scoop of the thread.


craving or carving?
scoop or scope?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Sure, carving, scope.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> ..."I'd say" this thread has run its course and there is little more to be gained, so I'm fading away.


I think we hit that point a page ago.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Well, the "SOURCE" is actually a C31. Unfortunately in the first post I was unable to qualify that at that time.


P Smith said:


> Madam, can we walk the whole mile ?
> 
> a) Source (H25) has two HD outputs: HDMI [Digital] and (by a dongle) Component [Analog, no separate sync].
> b) Target (Dell monitor 2001FP) has inputs: VGA [Analog with separate sync lines] and DVI-D [Digital] and S-VHS and COMPOSITE.
> ...


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

charlie460 said:


> HDCP is only an issue on premium channels (and not all of them, Showtime is not copy flagged, Starz is... I imagine HBO/Cinemax is as well.)


 Not on my monitor. Every channel gave me the HDCP error message (monitor is not HDCP compliant) when using HDMI from receiver to DVI on monitor.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

TBlazer07 said:


> Not on my monitor. Every channel gave me the HDCP error message (monitor is not HDCP compliant) when using HDMI from receiver to DVI on monitor.


Say 'thanks' to the new model C31 FW. I would expect same 'advantage' in new FW versions for other models.


----------

